# Worth going out



## Run_Yun (May 3, 2014)

Hi all new to the form. I am moving back up from Texas and was wondering if there were any spots to fish tomorrow. I fished up in NY when I lived up there, but I am not familiure with steelhead fishing around here. Just wanted to know if there is any place worth going given how late it is in the season and all the rain. Any helps is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes, chagrin, rocky, and vermillion should fish. I fished rocky today with no problem


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Rocky and Chag probably you're best bet. V needs a few more days without rain unless you enjoy fishing with 2 inches of vis.


----------



## Run_Yun (May 3, 2014)

Not trying to get info on your spot, but are there particular public access sites better than others. Tons of info on internet, but just curious.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Run_Yun said:


> Not trying to get info on your spot, but are there particular public access sites better than others. Tons of info on internet, but just curious.



Rocky river is all pretty much public access. On the east and main branch


----------



## lowhole4trowt (Feb 1, 2014)

Run_Yun said:


> Not trying to get info on your spot, but are there particular public access sites better than others. Tons of info on internet, but just curious.


I would pick a few of them in the lower stretches and a few way up high. Hit both areas until you find the fish and if you don't try some middle areas. Chag-Chagrin river park upstream of the parking is mostly shale, fish it downstream you will find some better runs with rock/gravel. There's also two access points (one on each side of the river) down near Borac's landing that are good areas to try. Upriver sections are mostly shale with a few nice holes/gravel areas mixed in. Rocky is easy. I consider from emerald necklace marina to morley ford the "lower river" and from 480 bridge up to cedar pt rd and into each branch the upper. Also some good holes/runs from puritas rd north as the "middle" section.


----------



## Run_Yun (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. Gonna hit the rocky river tomorrow. Have not been steelhead fishing I a long time. Can't wait.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Run_Yun said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone. Gonna hit the rocky river tomorrow. Have not been steelhead fishing I a long time. Can't wait.



I will be down there also I suggest the east branch.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Worth it to me still. Seeing a few fish, not catching very many seem to be thinning out, maybe its just me lol. Got one nice 27" today, small trib all beat up from rocks never seen such an ugly beat up fish lol.


----------



## Run_Yun (May 3, 2014)

Fished rocky and worked from the bridge on down. Had fun. Caught browns and Brookies, but no steelhead. Did almost step on a steelhead while I was screwing with a tangle. At first it pissed me off then I just started laughing. It was too funny. Also caught a guys net for him, but missed his fly box. Luckily he caught it. All in all it was great to fish. So happy to have the metro parks. For those who have not lived other places ( I have lived in 5 states in 17 yrs) there is nothing like this unless you go way west. 

Thanks for the support everyone.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Run_Yun said:


> Fished rocky and worked from the bridge on down. Had fun. Caught browns and Brookies, but no steelhead. Did almost step on a steelhead while I was screwing with a tangle. At first it pissed me off then I just started laughing. It was too funny. Also caught a guys net for him, but missed his fly box. Luckily he caught it. All in all it was great to fish. So happy to have the metro parks. For those who have not lived other places ( I have lived in 5 states in 17 yrs) there is nothing like this unless you go way west.
> 
> Thanks for the support everyone.


No steelhead were they stock the rainbows? Also they over stoked a few browns a Brookies?


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Pretty good first day out I would say! Most people don't land any browns or Brooks over the course of a season out of countless trips


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## iggyfly (Jun 30, 2012)

Browns and brookies in the rocky??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Either somebody needs to work on their fish ID skills, or a lot of browns and brookies must have gotten mixed in with the batch of bows on the east branch......which I highly doubt happened. And catching multiple lake-run browns in a single day, especially this time of year, would be extremely rare. 

Regardless of what you caught, at least you got into some fish


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I had about a 10 lb brown on today but I was fishing WAAAYY east in the lake.


----------



## Run_Yun (May 3, 2014)

Maybe my id skills are a bit off, but fished for them a ton in Raystown Lake PA. After I got tired of not catching anything I dropped down to small flies. Sucker Spawn - yellow and pink, wood duck, nymph (bead head). Now I wish I had taken pictures.


----------



## W DeMarco (Apr 23, 2013)

I've seen a couple of browns come out of Euclid creek in April. They were undoubtably browns, no question. Only problem was they weren't on my line.


----------

